# Southern Jon boat anglers Website



## wwright713 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sorry to cause any confusion but the website for SJA will remain www.southernjonboatanglers.com for the next few days you will only be able to access the web info via the sjbanglers.com website. By next week everything will be back to normal... Thanks


----------

